# Community > RIP >  Raymond Trembath "Trem"

## Fssprecision

Sorry to say NZ lost Trem yesterday, a true legend and a great loss to many who knew him.

----------


## XR500

What a bugger.
Still, he went out on his own terms.

Bumped into him hobbling down Home valley about 18 years ago. He'd split his boot and foot open with a slipped axe swing about four days prior about 80km away, and had just steeled himself to get out under his own steam. They don't make them like that any more.
RIP Ray.

----------


## Tommy

Unique guy, unique exit.

----------


## Nasty Factory Trigger

Many stories told by him when he was around the house -  most funny, some illegal and even funnier!  

One of a kind man. Humble. 

Lost for words.   RIP Mate.

----------


## Savage1

Yup, real good bugger, re mounted my father's medals for the price of a bottle of Johnny Walker, he then took me through his impressive collection.

Always good for a yarn when I bumped into him at the range.

----------


## gmm

great picture, thanks for posting, good man gone too soon.

----------


## 300_BLK

Served with this fine man for a few years. One of the best soldiers I ever met, a breed apart.

Of someone would do me the favour of messaging me how it all went down I’d appreciate the closure.

Ta.

Ake Ake Kia Kaha Trem, onward brother.

----------


## 300_BLK

Thanks for the message @gmm

----------


## gmm

All good, if any more info comes to light will let you know.
Cheers

----------


## Fssprecision

Details of the funeral and a link to watch it online

https://admin.oneroomstreaming.com/e...iew/43898b9809

Trems funeral will be on Wednesday, 1300 at Newberrys funeral home, Whangarei followed by a reception at the Whangarei Army hall and at 16.30 military honors/committal at Maunu crematorium/chapel.

----------


## Rushy

I did not know this old soldier and from a quick search I can see that is because he enlisted two and a half years after me so I was in Singapore when he was doing his basic training and our paths never crossed.  Nonetheless, it is always sad when I learn of a former serviceman passing and particularly so when they have served in the same Corps and Regiment. His appears to have been a life well lived and from remarks here and in articles that I have just read, he was well regarded and has clearly left his mark on this world in a positive way. Rest In Peace. ONWARD.

----------


## C7A1

Was a great dmaend off today,  RIP Trem

----------


## Nasty Factory Trigger

Yes it was indeed- befitting for such a man. 

Was an honour to have you as a friend Trem!
You touched so many peoples hearts...


Enjoy Valhalla, Rest In Peace.

----------

